# BPI Charging for Depositing USD Checks to Your Account



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The following is from BPI online homepage Client Update section. Jan. 31, 2017: US Dollar Check Deposit Fee

Please be informed of the new pricing for US Dollar Check Deposit effective March 20, 2017.

Bank of the Philippine Islands:

Clearing service charges for US Dollar Checks for Deposit to US Dollar Account 
FROM
TO

-
USD 5.00 per check

BPI Family Savings Bank:

Clearing service charges for US Dollar Checks for Deposit to US Dollar Account 
FROM
TO

-
USD 5.00 per check

Maybe other banks will adopt this policy if they haven't already.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

PNB started charging 200 pesos 3-4 months back.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess the banks are looking for more ways to get money from us. $5 is less than the amount BPI charges when you have your SS benefits deposited directly (available on the 5th of each month) which is a % of your benefits. I wonder if they've scrapped out the 20 working day clearing period now that there's a fee.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> the amount BPI charges when you have your SS benefits deposited directly (available on the 5th of each month) which is a % of your benefits.


Can you elaborate on the BPI SS deposit fee? I will need to set up an account for this next year, and maybe I need to use another bank for my SS.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Those fees sound as bad as Bank Of America, in the US!

...and this is why I just use my USAA ATM card to get my money from the US. USAA gives top exchange rates, and refunds ATM fees.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Can you elaborate on the BPI SS deposit fee? I will need to set up an account for this next year, and maybe I need to use another bank for my SS.


We use Metrobank for our finances including US Social Security. There is no charge for the SS do be directed deposited into the US Social Security dollar account. Also, there is no charge for us to transfer it into our peso account. We have been dealing with them for three years now and never an issue, problem, or a mistake. It is the best bank I/we have found and would recommend them.

Jet Lag


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

I just deposited some dollars into my US account with BPI bank and was not charged?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

pronse said:


> I just deposited some dollars into my US account with BPI bank and was not charged?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I did too, but the new charge is effective March 20th.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

DonAndAbby said:


> Yes, I did too, but the new charge is effective March 20th.




Xoom to the rescue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> Can you elaborate on the BPI SS deposit fee? I will need to set up an account for this next year, and maybe I need to use another bank for my SS.


I don't recall - maybe 15% of the deposit. I sent you a pm.


----------

